# Dokha in Dubai ?? please helpp...plzzz



## Dracula19148914 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hello everyone..I have been living in abudhabi for like 5 years.I have been smoking dokha everyday since last three year..I currently moved to Dubai in a place called Al Nahda 2. I bought a bottle fo dokha from Abudhabi Youssef Redha when i moved to dubai..well its finished now =. Its been a week or more that ive been without smoking dokha i dont really feel so good without it...Can anyone please tell me the nearest location of a dokha shop.Plz help me out here..Youssef redha has been my favourite supplier.thnx


----------



## Rami.Z (Sep 11, 2010)

I recommend some pot! hahaha


----------



## Dracula19148914 (Sep 19, 2010)

Rami.Z said:


> I recommend some pot! hahaha


I wish i could find pot in here  but seriously dude do u know anything bout dokha in Dubai cuz im relly dyin here


----------



## Rami.Z (Sep 11, 2010)

dude seriously i have no idea what that is.. sorry


----------



## Dracula19148914 (Sep 19, 2010)

Rami.Z said:


> dude seriously i have no idea what that is.. sorry


No problem mate


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Dracula19148914 said:


> I wish i could find pot in here  but seriously dude do u know anything bout dokha in Dubai cuz im relly dyin here


I'd say that now is a jolly good time to give up dont you think?

Jo xxx


----------



## Rami.Z (Sep 11, 2010)

jojo said:


> I'd say that now is a jolly good time to give up dont you think?
> 
> Jo xxx


never!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

There is a thread on the forum about Midwakh and you can probably find more information on there:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...dubai/58155-medwakh-anyone-have-any-info.html


----------



## Dracula19148914 (Sep 19, 2010)

jojo said:


> I'd say that now is a jolly good time to give up dont you think?
> 
> Jo xxx


Ohh no no lol i cant its too hard.. But hey thnx for the advice


----------



## Dracula19148914 (Sep 19, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> There is a thread on the forum about Midwakh and you can probably find more information on there:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...dubai/58155-medwakh-anyone-have-any-info.html


Lol i read that one but those places r like too far away from me


----------



## Dracula19148914 (Sep 19, 2010)

Right


Rami.Z said:


> never!!


----------



## mark_boro19 (May 3, 2010)

They sell half decent dokha at the mosque shop behind Spinneys in Umm Sequim


----------



## Dracula19148914 (Sep 19, 2010)

mark_boro19 said:


> They sell half decent dokha at the mosque shop behind Spinneys in Umm Sequim


hEEY got the Yousef Redha dokha...I got Mr.dokha its great..Hey thnx for the help again..


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Dracula19148914 said:


> Ohh no no lol i cant its too hard.. But hey thnx for the advice


Have a look here

Dokha - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

